# Releasing My Baby?



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey guys! Long time no see,

My pigeon Georgia is now 3 years old, and I am getting ready to go to college - in another country! I've talked to people about taking her with me, but the cost of quarantine and the danger that she would contract a disease while in quarantine are just too big and risky for me.

I read the post about releasing rehabbed pigeons ( I got her as a youngster - orphaned at 3 weeks old), and she seems to match all of the criteria. However, after talking to a wildlife rehabilitater in the area, I have doubts that my pigeon could survive even if I released her with an established flock.

If I cannot release her, how do I find a good home for her? Although she is very near and dear to me, I will not risk putting her in quarantine.

Please help - comments, questions, suggestions. Anything is welcome.

Thank you for your help,

Laura and Georgia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Laura,

After three years of being your pet, I would definitely not even consider releasing Georgia. I'll bet we can find her a great home with one of our Pigeon-Talk members. You might have to ship her, but that usually works out just fine.

Why don't you post about this in the Adoption Forum?

Terry


----------

